# Fluval FX5 airator question:



## Ace77 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to this fourm........great info on it.

I had a question, I've got a 135gal freshwater aquarium setup and running a Fluval FX5. * I was wondering if I needed an airator (bubble maker) for the aquarium to provide the fish with oxygen* or if the fx5 will supply them with enough.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not aware of any reason why you need an aerator (bubble maker) in a fish tank. First off, the oxygen your fish need will diffuse into the water from the air around the tank. Secondly, those bubbles rise to the surface and pop long before any appreciable amount of gas will dissolve. 

They are not needed and only benefit the store that sold it to you.


----------



## Ace77 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply......and I didn't buy one......thought that I'd ask here first in order to avoid spending any unnecessary money.

Thanks again.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

All you need for proper oxygen distribution is surface movement. If you have a spray bar, point it upwards to the surface for circulation and this will be more than enough.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

That;s true Gunnerx, but remember, it's a 135 gallon tank. That's big!

There may be dead spots in the tank and adding even just a raw air hose into the tank at the opposite end of the tank to the spray bar will really shake things up. Looks nice too. You don't need a huge air pump for a raw hose. I have the air pump from my tiny Whisper in tank filter (rated for a 2 gallon tank) in my 60 gallon.

Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> That;s true Gunnerx, but remember, it's a 135 gallon tank. That's big!
> 
> There may be dead spots in the tank and adding even just a raw air hose into the tank at the opposite end of the tank to the spray bar will really shake things up. Looks nice too. You don't need a huge air pump for a raw hose. I have the air pump from my tiny Whisper in tank filter (rated for a 2 gallon tank) in my 60 gallon.
> 
> ...


Yep. you just want to make sure there are little to no deadspots in the tank. Have the FX5 near the top to skim the surface since you don't have an overflow, and have either an airstone or powerhead near the bottom to allow for better water flow and gas exchange.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

my two cents:

I know the FX5 is supposed to be rated for a large tank (can't remember off the top of my head), but get another filter, either another canister (preferably as large as you can) or a large hang on back (HOB) filter. This will allow you to have far more effective water movement and insure that you have no dead spots.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bubbles look great...especially coming out of a sunken treasure chest.....at least that's what my 6yr old wants.


----------

